# hide pc on lan



## ishaan (Jan 20, 2005)

hi

is there ne way i can make my pc 'invisible' on a lan so other pc's cant c it wen dey say 'view all workgrup computers' they wont b able 2 c mine but still, file sharing will b on n i can c other computers ?

i would prefer a way w/o installing firewalls,etc and without changing workgroup name


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ishaan,
   I am guessing you want computer A to be invisible in LAN WORKGROUP but still be able to access the network computers. I am assuming that when you say that you dont want other systems to see you, you also dont want to share any data on your system A. In that case, I think that removing all shares should do the trick. Not sure about it, it might depend on the OS u are running on A and on the other networked computers...
Try and let me know, also if it does not work, pl. specify OS in system A and in the other networked computers....

Arun


----------



## sting (Jan 21, 2005)

if u using MS XP or 2000 try this 

on the command prompt 

net config server /hidden:yes


----------



## krazydude (Jan 22, 2005)

> if u using MS XP or 2000 try this
> 
> on the command prompt
> 
> net config server /hidden:yes



Did not work for me and I am using win2k


----------



## ishaan (Jan 23, 2005)

thx 4 responses. i use win xp pro.

net config server /hidden:yes <-- did not work 4 me.

i dont want other computers 2 see me, but not because i dont want to share files. i just dont want the other users (dad,mom)2 kno when im online.

my pc is computer A. sometimes i use the other pc's also like B and C, then i wud like 2 share data from A, so it shouldnt be a permanent thing dat makes A invisible on the network.


----------



## alib_i (Jan 24, 2005)

installing firewall does help in this respect
comp doesnt ping .. and sharing is blocked

-----
alibi


----------



## pag_floyd (Jan 25, 2005)

dunno abt hiding the PC on LAN, but u can surely hide the data u share..... terminate the name of the shared directory with a '$' sign to make that directory invisible to other LAN users accessing ur comp. 

Only programs like 'netscan' can see that directory. I hope ur parents don't use that Program. 

But u can easily access the directory by typing in the path.

e.g. directory 'demo$' would be invisible
by typing _path_/demo$.... u can access the dir.


----------



## ishaan (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks 4 da help guys...i jus changed my parent's workgroup lol

and dat $ trick is really helpful thanks dude


----------

